# TIRED?



## 16023 (Jan 23, 2006)

Is anyone else always REALLY tired?! My stomach seems to act up in the morning and because of that I usually can't eat much before school. While I'm at school I don't really eat either because I'm scared my stomach will go nuts. The result: by the time I get home I'm extremely tired. I've been getting a full night's sleep, but that doesn't seem to help. I know it's probably from the lack of food, but I can't help that because my stomach rebels! Any thoughts?


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

yip constantly. lack of food (no appetite), anaemic, lack of sleep due to lovely stomach......bit frustrating really. now have a permanent fog in my brain.


----------



## 16023 (Jan 23, 2006)

I know! It's ANNOYING. This lack of energy drives me nuts, especially because I know it's lack of food...and I can't fix that. I don't reat anything all day because I'm worried about my stomach during my classes.


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

lol it drives me nuts cus i can't do anything about it cus i think it's mainly iron based with me! i can't even read a book and take things in properly! does my head in.


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

i have the same problem, can't eat during school,but i eat a lot in weekends,i should wait 6 hours to get home ane eat,and what do I eat ?? nothing delicious,,just waiting for the school to finish and to be on job,i guess that would be much better than classes.


----------

